# Barry and his bendy toe.



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Wondering if anyone knows why his left toe is bent.... ?
I gave them vitamins after noticing it. Maybe it's just how it is?
It seems to cause no bother.
He is about 4 weeks old and huge!


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Right toe!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

looks broken.


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes it does. But I bent it back into shape when he was little and he didn't shout...
Maybe he hurt it and that's just how it Is now?
He seems happy!


----------



## Sweetened (Apr 18, 2013)

Do you use rounded roosts or flat?


----------

